# Square baling with a wd?



## Stitch (Jul 21, 2016)

Does anyone have experience square baling with an ac wd? Howd it do pulling a rack and running a baler? It obviously depends on how much weights on the rack and terrai, just looking for some input.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Stitch said:


> Does anyone have experience square baling with an ac wd? Howd it do pulling a rack and running a baler? It obviously depends on how much weights on the rack and terrai, just looking for some input.


As a teenager I caught many wagonloads from a wd45 and a wd with a NH motor baler, probably a super 77. Probably a 16' wagon stacked 4-5 high. Tractors were used interchangeably but the 45 was a lot more tractor. Never occurred to me that they needed a bigger tractor. Neighbor had a JD 420, 14T baler, and routinely pulled a 16' wagon.

If you were pulling a NH 273 baler without a kicker you wou probably be ok.

That said, I had to use my JD5075M with my NH570with belt thrower today for finishing up a baling job. That tractor is 60 pto hp and I hope I get my 6115m back on line Monday. The 570 is just too much for that tractor.


----------



## rankrank1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Depends on the baler. A small capacity baler then I would say "easily yes". A large capacity baler pulled at small capacity rate "maybe". A large capacity baler pulled at large capacity then "No".

Of the pre 1950 model vintage tractors. The Oliver 77, Oliver 88, and Allis WD were all some of the favorite baler tractors of that era. Live PTO on the Olivers and pseudo-live PTO via the hand clutch on the WD made them better suited for baling than most of the completion out there on PTO powered stuff. That hand clutch on the WD rides in oil too so it can be slipped without damage for extended periods as an improvised creeper gear when needed too.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

Back in the day baled with a WD and a NH 272 baler 18' rack with 120 bales full.The hand clutch was great for the outside double windrow and we always baled in first gear in single windrows. After many years of the WD we bought a D-17 Diesel with a high/low on the hand clutch, that was a great baling tractor.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

Go to allischalmers.com. Several of those guys bale with WD's and WD45's


----------

